# small tropical aquarium



## adamanteus (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## mrsslithers (Aug 31, 2009)

wow thats a good looking tank!!


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

Where can you get these ? are they a biorb tank


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

Its not a BiOrb for sure, though Im pretty sure Reef One (makers of BiOrb) would be interested in seeing it! Thats got to be encroaching on their BiOrb patents!!

Nice looking though!


----------

